# Tuxedo NY Forest of Fear



## LadyAlthea

Hi there! I go every year to the Forest of Fear in Tuxedo NY> Its about a half hour north of NYC and really worth the trip. They have a ton of rides, games, bands, a fire show and the haunted house is excellent! 15 rooms! They have great wandering performers too. and i think they have a costume contest this year! Im going to be there as often as gas money will allow me too. Driving down from Maine so if anyone on the way wants to ride share, i would be up for it! 

Every weekend in October. dusk till i think 1 am. 

Anyone else ever go?


----------



## ironalex

*hey*

When r u going? If is tomorrow night I'm in...thanks


----------

